# Retired but spouse still works  horrible



## martys (Nov 29, 2022)

I  am71 retired  with some medical issues  but wife 67 still works full time .  As result  we cant go to florida for the winter,  travel  and just do things together monday to friday,  go to shows together, ect. . So i am bord during the week doing everything by myself.  go to gym movie , pool summer, shop  eat at dinner during week  by myself, not same as going as couple

Are you retired but spouse works full time  you are in your 70s and  bord  and find it difficult to find things to do by yourself.  think is is difficult on retired person while spouse still works


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi and welcome @martys 

Have you thought of taking up golf?


----------



## martys (Nov 30, 2022)

i dont play golf  play some pool, but most my friends moved away , some died  so  monday to friday  i do everything by myself  while  my wife works from home,  so cant do things together  during week .  since in ny winter cold weather.  Have some back issues  cervical disk issues  . so much  easier  people retire together oe same age


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2022)

Welcome back, @martys!  Sounds like you are having a pity party.  This is the price one pays for having a younger Wife.  Support her all you can, it's up to you to figure out how to keep busy at home.  Be glad she is working from home and in good health.  Couples the same age do not always retire together!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi @martys  . I'm single, and also bored. I wish I could travel too, but it's not in the cards right now.

I often think my life would be better if I had "someone to do things for." As in, a spouse. Could you spend some of your free time doing things for your wife? Cooking a nice supper or lightening her load in some way. Planning nice activities for the weekend.

Ideally of course, she would quit work and join you in the carefree life. But maybe she has her reasons, and that's for the two of you to figure out. Best wishes.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 30, 2022)

Does she not want to retire?


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 30, 2022)

Welcome to SF. We all at some time or other get bored, even if the spouse is at home.


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 30, 2022)

martys said:


> I  am71 retired  with some medical issues  but wife 67 still works full time .  As result  we cant go to florida for the winter,  travel  and just do things together monday to friday,  go to shows together, ect. . So i am bord during the week doing everything by myself.  go to gym movie , pool summer, shop  eat at dinner during week  by myself, not same as going as couple
> 
> Are you retired but spouse works full time  you are in your 70s and  bord  and find it difficult to find things to do by yourself.  think is is difficult on retired person while spouse still works


One womans husband retired, but she still works from home, he's begun nitpicking at small stuff.

Find a hobby, volunteer, learn to do taxes, go back to school. Don't sit and rot away


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2022)

*I retired a few years before Rick. 
.  It was hard, at first. I took on some part time work, to keep busy and get money*


----------



## Nathan (Nov 30, 2022)

martys said:


> I  am71 retired  with some medical issues  but wife 67 still works full time .  As result  we cant go to florida for the winter,  travel  and just do things together monday to friday,  go to shows together, ect. . So i am bord during the week doing everything by myself.  go to gym movie , pool summer, shop  eat at dinner during week  by myself, not same as going as couple
> 
> Are you retired but spouse works full time  you are in your 70s and  bord  and find it difficult to find things to do by yourself.  think is is difficult on retired person while spouse still works


Enjoy your freedom!  Be thankful you can spend the day the way you want, when she retires that will change...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

Take up bridge.  It's a full time activity for some people I know.   

Volunteering is good.  Learn something new, like painting or programming.  My retired friends are into everything from yoga to Bible study to working at food banks.  My wife takes French classes at a local center.  

Do your medical issues prevent you from working part time?  You could clerk at a store.  

There is a Kiwanis Club here that meets every week, great for making friends.  Until your wife retires you have to make your own path.   Even then you should be able to entertain yourself independently.  She will like you better for it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

It could be a lot worse... at least she comes home at night and weekends.. some of us don't have anyone ! Think yourself lucky that not only do you still have a partner to enjoy life with but that you also have a second income..


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 1, 2022)

I totally understand how you might feel the big mortality clock ticking somewhere and perceive her working as wasting precious time. I do not know an answer…perhaps you could make her set a date?


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2022)

as hubby is 12 years older than me , he decided to retire aged 50 ..( me being 38 )...as we started our 2nd marriage together ,and travelled the world together.......
thankgod he did, as when he should and would  of retired ,        was when he had his stroke.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2022)

Learn to enjoy your own company for awhile.  I'm sure she'll be retiring some time.

You don't have to be joined at the hip.  Find some male friends to do some things with.

There are people with no spouse who manage well on their own.  At least she is available when she's off work.


----------



## Kika (Dec 2, 2022)

My husband retired in 1998 while I continued to work.  From that time, until he became ill in 2010, he did many things that he liked to do.  Aside from us traveling during my vacation time, he joined a senior center and went there most mornings. 

 He took on most of the household cleaning and also found out that he liked to cook!!  He watched cooking shows and videos and tried out the recipes he thought he could make.  Each evening I came home to a nice, hot meal.  His brother retired around the same time and became interested in gardening, potted plants really.

You need to search and find that you like to do, or you would like to learn.  There are many adult education classes around, sketching/painting/jewelry making/art appreciation/bird watching,
think out of the box.  You may make new friends and have something interesting to discuss with your wife over dinner.
I wish you the best.


----------

